# Inappropriate Behavior for Therapist?



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

OK This is kind of a WIERD situation The last time I saw my hypnotherapist he asked me REALLY graphic questions about my sex life. I mean, SUPER detailed questions about what makes me orgasim and things even more graphic than this. I am known to be crass at times, and have a trucker mouth, but I was a little taken back by the very SPECIFICness of his inquiries. This was after my 4th meeting with him (I am 27 year old female).When I sort of shuttered at these personal questions, he said it all relates to anxiety and my body and that is why he was asking. I was hoping that Mike (or someone) could maybe explain how these questions would relate to my IBS & anxiety.Also, I noticed he had a few X rated movies in a plastic bag on his desk during our first session. I am sure this all has to do with his work, but I can't help but feel a little wierded out about it.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I hope you aren't serious. If you are, obviously the guy is a perv.No offense to Mike of Mike's tapes (who I respect), but I think even he'd admit that hypnotherapy probably has a higher percentage of unscrupulous practitioners than some other therapy fields. This is probably due to the certification systems available or lack there of. I don't know much but I do know the person you're seeing is a freak.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmmmm, are you sure he is not some kind of pervert! Its not really very professional to have porn films in your treatment room is it? I think i would have left!







"Excuse me while i get off???" LOL-sorry.Maybe he was just after some cheap thrills. You never know, maybe he did have a valid reason for it. Like, research or something.Was he qualified?







I don't know weather you've heard all that stuff about Harley Street doctors not being qualified, or having qualifications that are not valid in this country, or have been struck off. Its kind if scary the number of people that are totally Underqualified. Often counsellers are not qualified. I think its totally legit for someone without any qualifications to rent a room and say they offer a counselling service. I have only ever seen one university whicvh offers a psychology and counselling degree (to those under 21 anyway) and that is my univeristy. Kind of worrying. Hmmmm....


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

SpiderThere is no way a specialist should be asking you this sort of question. full stop. I don't see how this subject relates in anyway to IBS and anxiety. You need to report this incident if you can to his superiors or someone else in his practice - because it amounts to sexual harrassment pure and simple. If he is asking these deeply personal questions of you then he is probably asking them of other females too.If you get no joy from reporting him, then perhaps you should go back and trap his nuts in his desk drawer (that'll make him think twice!)Seriously, I'm sorry your so called hypnotherapist has put you in this awful situation. You really need to find someone else.Good Luck,Clair


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Spider,My response is to get out of there!some therapists use Freudian processes but Porno films on the Desk, No - Get out and find someone else, if you stay your never going to trust him.Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah Mike, I don't remember you askin ANYthing like that or mentioning ANYthing like that in the portions of the tape that I consciously heard ANYway. LOL Spider, _RUN!!!!!!_ outta there!!!! "Raid" might be next!!! _RUN!!!!!_BQ


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I guess my mind was TOO open, in hopes of getting my gut feeling better.I thought because I was going to a fancy Medical Hospital (Stanford University Hospital) for the Treatment, the guy would be tops in his field. Should I really report this kind of behavior? Where Should I report it to?Oh!! What NEXT!???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Spider, Whooooweeee!!! Close call. I think you could probably start with the Univ. Hospital Administrators and move on to whoever Certified or Licensed this guy.BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Spider, the guys have already given you good advice. I just wanted to add that the only time I saw the psychiatrist he asked me like 6 times the same queston: is your boyfriend abusive or have you been sexualy abused? I know these ones are not in the same level as the ones your therapist (can we call him that?) did. And I also know that my doc had a valid purpose for asking, maybe twice or even three times... but sooo many times. I was like "dah, didn't he hear me?". Yes, yes, he has to get to the root of the anxiety problem and if I was raped or abused then I wouldn't tell him that easily. Anyway, I wanted to laugh the whole time I was in there because he had this particular form of talking and this aura that was like... I do not know, maybe talking to a child? I thought it was because he has to be really calmed down to interview the new patients.







It was a funny, but weird experience. BTW, I hope you find another therapist that can really help you.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Spider, some therapy sometimes involves finding out if there is some traumatic event in our background but there is NO reason for exploring your "sexual" business! Sexual tapes on the desk in plain view?







Don't go back to that situation again, use Mike's tapes and if necessary get another therapist who can be trusted, that situation is headed in a "bad" direction. Norb


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Yup.I guess that about solves it. I just ordered Mike's Tapes On-Line. I am going to write a letter to The University Hospital Administration about the situation (maybe they will wave my $250 Co-Pay Bill).







Every day another lesson learned.....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm glsd you decided to get out quick! I'd be pretty freaked out if that happened to me. I'm kinda funny about that kind of thing anyway.Good luck finding someone new, should you choose to do so.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Spider,I'm glad you're going to report him. This is inappropriate behavior.AZ


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

unless hes about 25 and looking like enrique iglesias i would run haha


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

bump (just so other could see what its about!)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

hope uou're okay, spider.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

report him for sure!!!!!!!


----------

